# Nothing Massive



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

1-6-15 Starting the year right with a couple of trout limits from Galveston bay. Used bright colored eels worked slow in 5-7 foot of water.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

*1-12-15*

Sometimes chicken sometimes not even feathers. Same place same everything.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Seems like local rain has made a difference on back bays and such for trout bite. Bad gas made motor cut out out s few so I just released today 1/19. Used bright eels and small baits shallow and deep. Manage a hand full of small trout and flounder. Limped back to dock, a good day being able to get back.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

1-28 New plugs and fuel filter was a reason for a test run. Got on the water around 1 pm out of causeway and fished the usual popular west bay areas. I broke down and bought a pint a shrimp and popping corked it out. It was a catch and release trip. 4 foot of off color water was the trick. Caught as many trout as there is small shrimp in a pint. They were most dinks but if I kept the keepers I believe I would have a limit. I used bright eels after I ran out of shrimp and caught a few larger ones. I left around 4 pm. It was good to get out.But it was a boat test with a smack of fishing.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

:an5:More


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

One more


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

1-29 went again today same as previous report except lot of boat traffic. I always wonder how much impact these reports have on the traffic when you get too detailed. Oh well.


----------

